# eCockpit Webvisu



## XYurttas (15 November 2021)

Hallo an Alle,
ich habe mal eine kurze Frage. Mir liegt ein Projekt vor, in welchem ich eine SPS (PFC200) haben soll.
Kontrolliert sollen 3 relativ große Räume (Klimatisierung und Beleuchtung), sprich 3 Klimazentralen und 3 separate Dali Beleuchtungsnetzwerke.
An jeder Tür vom jedem Raum, will der Kunde ein 7'' Touch haben, über welchen er jeden Raum separat regeln kann. Jeder Touch soll nur für den entsprechenden Raum zuständig sein.

Ist dies mit der Webvisu möglich? Kann ich 3 verschiedene Seiten/Visu in der SPS programmieren, und dann an jedem Wago Touch nur diese eine Seite aufrufen?

Besten Dank, Gruß

XYurttas


----------



## holgermaik (16 November 2021)

XYurttas schrieb:


> Ist dies mit der Webvisu möglich? Kann ich 3 verschiedene Seiten/Visu in der SPS programmieren, und dann an jedem Wago Touch nur diese eine Seite aufrufen?


Klare Antwort: kein Problem.


----------



## Frohnius (16 November 2021)

also einfach im visualizationmanager für jeden touch eine webvisu hinzufügen / erstellen


----------



## KLM (16 November 2021)

Ginge, ist aber zu aufwendig und bringt andere Nachteile mit sich. Jedes Panel ist ein eigener Visu-Client und kann auf verschiedenen Seiten sein. Mach also einfach eine Startseite von der man via 3 Button auf je eine Unterseite pro Raum wechseln kann.


----------



## Frohnius (17 November 2021)

KLM schrieb:


> Ginge, ist aber zu aufwendig und bringt andere Nachteile mit sich. Jedes Panel ist ein eigener Visu-Client und kann auf verschiedenen Seiten sein. Mach also einfach eine Startseite von der man via 3 Button auf je eine Unterseite pro Raum wechseln kann.


ich glaube dass er genau das NICHT will ....


> Jeder Touch soll nur für den entsprechenden Raum zuständig sein.


----------



## KLM (17 November 2021)

Das kann er damit doch aber. Er muss jedes Panel halt nur auf die richtige Unterseite navigieren.
Man könnte dass aber auch kombinieren und über die URL direkt eine Unterseite aufrufen. Das wäre mit einem klein Trick möglich ohne dafür weitere WebVisu unter den Manager zu legen.


----------



## KLM (17 November 2021)

Ein Beispiel zu dem direkten Aufruf von Unterseiten mittels URL, also einer Art Deeplink, gab es mal hier im Forum oder ich habe es vom Support. Egal, hier nochmal ...


----------



## XYurttas (19 November 2021)

Super besten Dank für die Hilfe, ich werde dies am Dienstag versuchen, da bin ich wieder im Labor.

LG
XYurttas


----------



## Passion4Automation (23 November 2021)

Einfach 3 Webvisus erstellen. Und für jede Webvisu eine separate Startseite. Die URL muss dann an jedem Panel eine andere sein. Den Namen für die URL stellt man in den Eigenschaften der Webvisu ein unter .htm.
Ich habe das erst vor kurzem mit 2 Webvisus gemacht, sollte aber auch mit 3 auch  gehen.


----------

